# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Acanthastrea lordhowensis

## Julio Macieira

_Acanthastrea lordhowensis_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite

Acanthastrea lordhowensis 




 
Segundo Julian Sprung no seu Livro Corals A Quick Reference Guide ISBN 1-883693-09-8 página 125 os requisitos são:

*Luz                                       3 a 9 (em 10 possíveis)*
*Corrente                              3 a 10 (em 10 possíveis)*
*Agressividade            6 (em 10 possíveis)*
*Robustez                             7 (em 10 possíveis)* 

A Acanthastrea da Ilha de Lord Howe ou Acanthastrea lordhowensis, tem tanto de belo, exótico, misterioso, remoto, único, como o local de onde vem como o nome da espécie indica, os recifes da Ilha de Lord Howe (leia-se Houe), também designada como sendo o último paraíso.
Esta Ilha descoberta pelo tenente Henry Lidgbird Ball no HMS Supply em 17 de Fevereiro de 1788 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Howe_Island, foi por este nomeada Ilha de Lord Howe, em homenagem ao então primeiro lorde do almirantado Richard Howe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard..._1st_Earl_Howe

Do pouco que sei desse lugar que há anos sonho visitar (lá chegará o dia), situado bastante a sul do que são águas para recifes de coral, é que alberga um recife com uma característica fantástica de poder exibir biótopos diferentes consoante para que lado esteja exposto, assim por exemplo um rochedo pode exibir de um lado um recife de coral e do outro lado um biótopo de águas temperadas 

_



			
				 The marine environment of this far-flung part of NSW is utterly unlike any other part Australia, with a variety of tropical and temperate species brought on converging currents, and a large number of plants and animals which occur no where else. A wide variety of seabirds, which are rare near the mainland, roost and nest on the islands in their thousands, fed by abundant schools of surface fish and squid.
			
		

_





> the unusual combination of tropical and      temperate marine flora and fauna, including many species living at their      distributional limits, reflecting the extreme latitude of the coral reef      ecosystems which comprise the southernmost true coral reef in the world





> the diversity of marine benthic algae species,including at least 235 species of which 12 per cent are endemic
> the diversity of marine fish species, including at least 500 species of which 400 are inshore species and 15 are endemic
> the diversity of marine invertebrate species, including more than 83 species of corals and 65 species of echinoderms of which 70 per cent are tropical, 24 per cent are temperate and 6 per cent are endemic.


 

isto e muito mais tornam este lugar único em muitos aspectos, senão vejamos:
aqui uma apresentação geral:



http://members.ozemail.com.au/~macinnis/lhi.htm

http://www.environment.gov.au/coasts.../features.html

A famosa Kentia ou Howea fosteriana que como planta de interior decora muitas casas já pelo menos desde a época vitoriana ou meados do século XIX (19)

http://www.agraria.org/piantedavaso/...orsteriana.JPG

a Tricholimnas sylvestris, ou woodhen, ou galinha do mato, uma ave que não voa e só existe na Ilha de Lord Howe

http://www.lordhoweisland.info/environ/woodhen.html

_O enorme e raríssimo_ _Dryococelus australis_

_http://lemondedesphasmes.free.fr/art...?id_article=40_

_http://www.xefer.com/2003/07/phasmid_

O parque marinho da Ilha de Lord Howe 



onde, entre outros se pode dar de comer aos peixes

http://www.about-australia.com/trave...-feeding-fish/

onde são endémicos e vivem entre outros:

 _Acanthastrea lordhowensis_ 

 
 
_Amphichaetodon howensis_

 


http://www.seafriends.org.nz/issues/...dec/g3fish.htm

 _



			
				 f032002: Lord Howe coralfish (Amphichaetodon howensis) are usually found in pairs. The pair bond lasts for life. These fish are well equipped to pick morsels of food like shrimps from the gaps in between coral heads.
			
		

_ 

 _



			
				 f031207: This Lord Howe coralfish has just bedded down for the night and is in the process of changing it colours.
			
		

_

_Chaetodontoplus ballinae_

 
_Coris bulbifrons_



e para Mergulhar

http://www.lordhoweisland.info/services/howea.html

http://www.lordhoweisland.info/services/prodive.html

http://www.prodive.com.au/Day_Trips_...eringTypeID=43


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A Acanthastrea da Ilha de Lord Howe ou Acanthastrea lordhowensis, tem tanto de belo, exótico, misterioso, remoto, único, como o local de onde vem como o nome da espécie indica, os recifes da Ilha de Lord Howe (leia-se Houe), também designada como sendo o último paraíso.


 :Olá:  lá Pedro,
Foi á bem pouco tempo, que vi um documentário (não me recordo ao certo em que canal foi, mas penso que tenha sido o Odisseia) sobre a ilha de Lord Howe.
Falava sobre toda a ilha em geral, mas sobre uma espécie de ave em particular. É sem dúvida um daqueles lugares unicos!

Só agora, depois de ter lido o teu comentário, reparei bem no nome dessa linda acan, e apesar de conhecer a espécie e nome, não tinha associado o nome.
A tua é selvagem? E a tua Juca? :Admirado:  

Deixo aqui este artigo, que apesar de ainda não o ter lido (quem sabe o leia em bom português? :Coradoeolhos:  ), sem dúvida que será interessante, e é dois dos nossos ilustres convidados (A.Calfo e E.Borneman):
"Good Lordhowensis!!". E sigam as dicas para propagação  :SbOk3:  .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ricardo
Não sei se gostaste da forma como apresentei, mas acho que dar significado aos nomes faz a diferença e como gosto muito de etimologia, taxonomia, classificação e espécies, história, etc...não necessito de dizer mais....apenas que me falta bibliografia actualizada e adequada como dicionários de latim e grego cientifico, já tenho os dados de um livro importantíssimo que o Gustavo Duarte me indicou, enfim vou reunindo o que posso e construindo.
Quanto ao artigo, está na lista de espera porque lhe passei à frente o dos LAP (=DSB) e agora os dois dos mangues que sei que estás à espera e ligam bem com o dos LAP (um deles está quase). Há já bastante tempo que transferi aqui para o disco duro o artigo em causa para o trabalhar, como faço sempre e já falei com o Júlio sobre o facto de ser um artigo conjunto e ainda não termos autorização por escrito do Borneman, mas neste caso vamos avançar na mesma, por isso logo que acabe o dos mangues, segue esse. já agora se andarem atentos às fotografias que vou carregando, poderão ficar a saber com alguma antecedência o que ando a "cozinhar" para o fórum :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: .
Quanto a ser selvagem ou não, francamente não sei dizer, mas é linda e vou colocar mais algumas desta e outras espécies se as conseguir obter. Posso acrescentar que esta veio de um amigo meu de longa data que só usa agua do mar natural e é profissional deste ramo.

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...%20pages/4.htm

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite a todos
Coloco aqui uma pequena actualização da "minha Fidalga" a minha Acanthastrea lordhowensis. Se tiverem tirado fotografias de corais desta espécie, não hesitem em colocar.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Fica também uma actualização da minha.

Mesmo tendo um aquario maioritariamente de SPS onde os LPS têm se demonstrado "pouco a vontade" chegando mesmo alguns deles a "atrofiar", este coral, tem sido magnifico em termos de desenvolvimento e crescimento.

Quanto a sua alimentação, nunca teve cuidados especiais, e nunca o alimentei directamente. Curiosamente está situado no aquario de baixo de uma montipora, que faz com que ele, esteja metade iluminado, metade sem iluminação. Nunca o observei pela parte que se encontra ás escuras, mas certamente que vai ser curioso de observar.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A minha Lordhowensis a comer Mysis de PE. A foto nao e tao boa como a tua Julio nem a do Pedro, mas estes corais sao mesmo belos !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Polipos de Acanthastrea lordhowensis

----------


## CelsoBastos

Luz  3 a 9 (em 10 possíveis)
Corrente  3 a 10 (em 10 possíveis)
Agressividade  6 (em 10 possíveis)
Robustez  7 (em 10 possíveis)

----------

